# Very Sore Finger....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all

i decided to get out my mechanical watches and give 'em a wind, i started at 8 o'clock and by ten to nine, i couldn't wind up another one, my index finger is so sore









when i counted up how many i'd wound up, the total was 91







, about 30ish more than i usually manage









after winding each one, i set them to the correct time (approx)and after,whilst looking through them 3 had stopped- bugger







, but i can't remember if they were ok before.

does anyone else have these epic winding-up sessions or is it just me that should get a life?









john.

btw,some of the watches are very easy to wind up,but some have very smooth crowns and are very difficult to grip.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I feel your pain John


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I never wind them unless I'm gonna wear them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a winding session about once a month, oh my poor fingers


----------



## sevesteen (Aug 3, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi all
> 
> i decided to get out my mechanical watches and give 'em a wind, i started at 8 o'clock and by ten to nine, i couldn't wind up another one, my index finger is so sore
> 
> ...


I occasionally wind all my mechanicals, but I don't have quite that many.



> john.
> 
> btw,some of the watches are very easy to wind up,but some have very smooth crowns and are very difficult to grip.
> 
> ...


Otto Frei sells manual watch winders--Basically a giant pin vise that fits the crown. I've made my own from ball-point pen bodies--Pull the ink part out. Cut 3 slots in the bottom, and cut enough of it off so it fits the smaller crowns you deal with. Cut slots in the top for larger crowns, and in-between will require another pen, with more of the bottom cut.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sevesteen said:


> I've made my own from ball-point pen bodies--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea







Nice one


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Need I argue the need for more quartz in this thread?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Need I argue the need for more quartz in this thread?


Certainly not with me Alex.....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Need I argue the need for more quartz in this thread?
> 
> 
> Certainly not with me Alex.....
> ...


*HEATHENS IN OUR MIDST!!!! UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN!!!!*


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am very clean Mac,but that could be down to I never have to soil my hands messing with watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I am very clean Mac,but that could be down to I never have to soil my hands messing with watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A poor deluded unbeliever


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mac ,

Here is what someone wrote on another forum about us :



> If you do not think all those expensive quartz monstrosities are great (which I didn't) you will get very short shrift IMO.


Mac, your banned.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

About time too.

Who said that?Sounds like a dig at me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> About time too.
> 
> Who said that?Sounds like a dig at me
> 
> ...


I think it was mainly a dig at me Alex, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

But we normally own the same watches,so I take it it was at me too.Can't be anyone else,no one else likes quartz here,except Roger, and he has always seemed like a chap with taste,not like us


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Mac ,
> 
> Here is what someone wrote on another forum about us :
> 
> ...





AlexR said:


> About time too.
> 
> Who said that?Sounds like a dig at me
> 
> ...


You can`t intimiate me























*I Shall Not, I Shall Not Be Moved*


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Its no good Roy,he is dug in too deep


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Its no good Roy,he is dug in too deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, he is a valuable member even if he does have taste issues.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Sorry Rich,forgot you had awful taste too


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

valuable member ?Cool lets stick him on the bay,see what we get


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I must admit my taste in watches is rather shakey







But some of us have to be on the edge,pushing the envelope,touching the cloth of modern watch design


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Its no good Roy,he is dug in too deep
> ...


Alex you tried to ban me on my first day!!! you failed then and you`ll fail now *Yaa boo sucks!!!*























Roy are you saying that someone who owns 8 RLT watches has taste issues?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Mac, I meant the quartz stuff, honest.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I must admit my taste in watches is rather shakey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too right too









As someone who owns a number of quartz and cheap pin pallet watches I suppose can`t really comment on others taste


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac







I would love to ban you Mac,but alas.I have to admit,you do bring a certain something to the forum,not sure what it is though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> valuable member ?Cool lets stick him on the bay,see what we get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priceless or is that worthless one of the two anyway


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No offence meant Mac,only me pulling the one with bells on


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry Alex, I'm sure the mech zealots are just desperate for any excuse to explain away their callouses


















"LONG LIVE QUARTZ - NO MORE WARTZ"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rich,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lunacy?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Rich







Scroll back a few posts and see I did remember you like a nice quartz

















Mac I always thought it was me who bought the lunacy,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> No offence meant Mac,only me pulling the one with bells on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None taken Alex, thats what I like about this forum the good (?) natured banter


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Rest assured Maccy old pal,there is no malice in any of my posts.I only come to here to be a little silly,I am too good looking to care about watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Rich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally there is hope for your recovery









The first step is realising that you have a problem ie adoration of all things quartz
















Re above post I know Alex Mate









I also don`t mean any offence, its just a laugh


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Glad we cleared that up


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

OOF







sorry if i caused world war three here









but i also have hundreds of quartz watchs as well (more qtz than mechs),but actally it's swings and roundabouts as i have to buy batteries 50 at a time now














.

btw,i bought another bag of watches this morning at the bootsale,almost all were quartz









john.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't worry John,we are all friends here,and my quartz rants are well known here







Nothing is ever said that is 100% serious,except from Jason,who has no sense of humour at all,and wears funny straps on his watches


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> OOF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t worry John I do own so far 3 Quartz watches and firmly believe _most_ watches do have merit and are worth collecting









I say `most` because I`m not keen on fakes


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I will wear most watches,don't really care who makes them.If I look good with a fake who is to know


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

johnbaz said:



> ...actally it's swings and roundabouts as i have to buy batteries 50 at a time now


Aye, there's the rub!

Winding up all my mechanical watches is a right pain in the... thumb and forefinger, but every year I also have to expect a whole bunch of my quartz watches to stop working which means multiple battery changes


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

NOW NOW BOYS- don't start again









john.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have never kept a watch long enough to need a battery changing
















Or a mech to need winding in most cases,one good wind will see it through until it reaches its new owner


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> one good wind will see it through until it reaches its new owner


...or a change of strap.

Monstrosity says hello, all dolled-up in new Croco-grain leather outfit


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bugger,I want one again














Looks great Rich,its gone all classy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have never kept a watch long enough to need a battery changing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















rhaythorne said:


> > one good wind will see it through until it reaches its new owner
> 
> 
> ...or a change of strap.
> ...


Cool watch, shame about the leather


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You would, you`re an omnivore


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Cool watch, shame about the leather


Yeah, but she looked such a cheap tart in rubber


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> > Cool watch, shame about the leather
> 
> 
> Yeah, but she looked such a cheap tart in rubber
> ...


Rather then an expesive tart in leather


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> "LONG LIVE QUARTZ - NO MORE WARTZ


Rich...I like it....

Taste is like virginity...soon disappears..

I have lost my oily-bearing fetish


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> except from Jason,who has no sense of humour at all,and wears funny straps on his watches












See...Even my watch straps are funny....



> Bugger,I want one again Looks great Rich,its gone all classy


Not for you then Alex....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I will give that comment







out of



































Jase,for effort,at least you try to be funny


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont put me under pressure, I prefer to be spontaneous


----------

